# Looking for feedback on buying a routed 4 lane track



## yellerstang (Feb 20, 2012)

Im looking for feedback on buying a routed track. My table space is about 54" x 16'. I currently have about 55' of Tomy AFX 4 lane on it with one raised section that is built like a hill. The rest is flat. I have a good power supply and Trackmate system. Email me at [email protected] with info, if you would please be so kind. Thanks. Jesse


----------

